# eBay Digital Thermometer ??



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone using on of these digital thermometers ? I'm wondering how accurate it is and if suitable for my snakes Viv ?

Reptile Vivarium Aquarium Digital Thermometer with remote probe | eBay

Thanks

J


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

Found it on the Neo Rep website .... but no reviews !

http://neorep.net/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51

Anyone think it would be any good for monitoring the temp / stat in my Viv ??


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

JBOB said:


> Found it on the Neo Rep website .... but no reviews !
> 
> Digital Thermometer with remote probe
> 
> Anyone think it would be any good for monitoring the temp / stat in my Viv ??


I'm going to say No. It's 4.99 so clearly made of the cheapest materials available. Stick with a reputable model but not the radial ones.


----------



## Reptile Steve (Aug 27, 2007)

I use the ones on eBay that are about £1.20 posted from china and they work spot on


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

The technology isn't exactly ground breaking so I wonder what the mark up is on a named one.

Is there a way of testing accuracy ? As I can't think of how !


----------



## Reptile Steve (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah put the probes in the fridge with a reliable thermometer and see what they all read I did it with 10 of the ones I've said about and they where with in 0.5 of each other


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

Reptile Steve said:


> Yeah put the probes in the fridge with a reliable thermometer and see what they all read I did it with 10 of the ones I've said about and they where with in 0.5 of each other


Good thinking Batman


----------

